# Bio Active Terrarium



## ecaceres (Sep 22, 2020)

I have my tarantula in a bioactive terrarium with some isopods. I think my pothos needs a little love. Does anybody have a safe fertilizer they can recommend that won’t kill my tarantula or isopods?


----------



## BepopCola (Sep 23, 2020)

Earthworm castings can work.
Isopod poop works also, you can try leaving a rotting wood or leaves over where the pothos is to encourage the isopods to eat and poop there.

(I don't know much about tarantulas, do they do good in bioactive? are isopods safe with them?)


----------



## ecaceres (Sep 23, 2020)

The isopods liv underneath the water bowl and beneath the soil. I honestly rarely see them and they stay out of the tarantulas webbing. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## liquidfluidity (Oct 8, 2020)

I set my Pinktoe up bio active without a drainage layer. Wish I would have used now, 2 months later.  I don't currently have plants but plan to.

When I mixed the substrate, I was sure to include broken up leaf litter along with leaves and leaf litter on the surface.  This will serve as food for springtails and isopods. 
Maybe have leaf litter around the plant. As you water the plants, the leaf litter will start to break down creating food for the substrate and plants. Seems to be working on my enclosure.  
This just what has worked for me in an arboreal setup.


----------

